# Network tool



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 11, 2012)

I search about a tool that could give me all IPs that are used on my local network. Ethernet and Wireless, static and DHCP. Also that could give me information about machine's name, MAC addresses etc. Is there any known tool for that?


----------



## AJ (Jun 11, 2012)

nmap sounds like your best option.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 11, 2012)

If you have a central router running SNMP on it (and querying it) should also give you lots of valuable information. Or run SNMP on everything and pump the output to a database.


----------

